# Lastest Ferry News.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahoy there shipmates 

If you like to keep up to date with whats happening with the ferry companies you might find the :irectferries website:: handy.

A few July news snippets....

Theres a new ::LD Lines Dover-Boulogne Route:: coming in July next year.

Theres also rumbilngs about possible alternatives for the soon to be discontinued ::Newcastle - Norway Route:: and the ::Rosyth - Zeebrugge Route::

Early days yet for the last two though.

pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Peejay
I read the link, did you notice the new Portmouth to Santander route with Brittany Ferries.

We went Plymouth to Santander this May, and before I went I talk to a guy at there fleet truck line about the possibility of Portsmouth to Santander, which he told me was up for discussion with those higher up, he led me to believe that it would have been the new ship they had for commercial vehicles, and letting motorhome and caravans use if during the summer months. It looks like they have used the better boat, this will really improve links and Plymouth is such a long way for most people.

Thanks once again for keeping us informed.
Pat


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That's good news about Dover - Boulogne; they might tidy up the terminal buildings at Boulogne - a seagull infested wreck when we saw it in March! 
Also the news of a second ship on the Pompey - Le Havre route is excellent.
It might prvovide sensible crossing times, and an easier crossing from Pompey, with a stop off at Honfleur over the other side
:wink:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

A simple thanks for this info!! :lol: Ana x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

The Dover-Boulogne is good news as it should in theory help peg prices on the eastern channel. Boulogne is a handy port for anyone heading for Rouen and beyond.

It is a shame more effort can't be made to get the UK port of Folkestone into operation. Hoverspeed used to operate from there, as have other carriers in the past.

About ten years ago, a "new" company - "Folkestone-Boulogne Ferries" were going to operate the route, but this service, like others in recent times such as Navmed never materialised.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Update - Seems to be quite a bit going on just recently.....

>Dover port set to get even bigger....<

>P&O order 2 new superferries for Dover - Calais route...<

>New luxury ship for Brittany Ferries Plymouth - Roscoff route...<

>Rosyth - Zeebrugge route set to re-open?...<

pete :salute:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Any extra routes to Northen Spain will help to keep prices down have been trying to plan a trip for 2009 but Brittany have no timetable after Nov 2008. We have to use them because of the dogs about time P&O took dogs I am sure it would improve there sales saves the long drive to Plymouth.
Colin Frier


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...and in the course of time (2009?) a ferry service from Gt Yarmouth to ??????

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/low/england/norfolk/4380053.stm

Malc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Malc said:


> ...and in the course of time (2009?) a ferry service from Gt Yarmouth to ??????
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/low/england/norfolk/4380053.stm
> 
> Malc


Hope it happens Malc, we used to use the Felixstowe/Zeebrugge crossing a lot.

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Felixstowe - Zeebrugge*

Now there's a route that brings back memories - The Pride of Suffolk and The Pride of Flanders.

Also, where is Felixtowe? At the end of his foot!

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Update......

Norfolkline are to take over the Rosythe - Zeebrugge route next spring....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7621941.stm

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Thanks for the link Peejay.

It is not a route likely to be on my list of things to do, but it should help peg prices on the North Sea.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A quick update;

As mentoned previously here

The new HD Lines Dover - Boulogne route is another step closer...

::Click for update::

Pete


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

bognormike said:


> That's good news about Dover - Boulogne; they might tidy up the terminal buildings at Boulogne - a seagull infested wreck when we saw it in March!
> Also the news of a second ship on the Pompey - Le Havre route is excellent.
> It might prvovide sensible crossing times, and an easier crossing from Pompey, with a stop off at Honfleur over the other side
> :wink:


Mike you do know there a newhaven-le havre crossing, which, thinking about it may not be nearer for you from bognor....anyway, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

bandaid said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > That's good news about Dover - Boulogne; they might tidy up the terminal buildings at Boulogne - a seagull infested wreck when we saw it in March!
> ...


A few days ago the auto route around Rouen was opened. 
A friend of ours ( he's a tugger don't you know) reckons it has saved him about 40 mins getting through Rouen. It departs the A28/E402 and skirts to the east of Rouen then joins into the A13.

Certainly makes Newhaven/Dieppe a more viable link now for anyone heading west, or central France. 
Very handy for us, as we are only 20 mins away from Newhaven. 
An ovenight sleep on board the ferry, then off at about 7 in the morning. Generally arriving around Angers/ Brissac Quince area in time for mid morning coffee, If using the A28 Toll route. A more leasurely route takes in the N154 then N12.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> That's good news about Dover - Boulogne; they might tidy up the terminal buildings at Boulogne - a seagull infested wreck when we saw it in March!
> :wink:


Hi Mike,

It appears they are building a new RO RO terminal at Boulogne see HERE

Don


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Peejay.

There seems to be a whole lot of money being spent on new terminals, ships etc. and even new services opening.

Is this a clue that low cost air travel is in it's death throes, and many more people will be using the ferries as a result?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Update - all the recent bad news about the economy doesn't seem to be affecting ferry travel  ......

>2 new Superferries for Stena Harwich-Hook Route<

>£1bn investment for Ferry industry<

>New £15m Terminal for Portsmouth<

Pete


----------

